# Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo III added)



## bryla (Apr 11, 2009)

awe, this is excellent!


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Simply amazing! Period.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Great stuff!

Troels, what's the fast pattern instrument at the beggining of the full cue? (semiquaver stuff perc loop)? I thought that would be a low mallet Dhol but it's not on the raw cue

Thks!!


----------



## bluejay (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay! Another must buy from Tonehammer.

Absolutely fantastic stuff Troels, as always.


----------



## Hal (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

u dont need poeple commenting about ur stuff anymore its
always top quality as expected.
i like the demo too


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 11, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

It sucks.

Whaaaaat?

Somebody's allowed to be a contrarian, no? 

OK, OK, it's fantastic. :roll: Where's my credit card again? o-[][]-o


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Seriously, as all your libs, IMPRESSIVE, Period.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Now you've even given yourself a more sophisticated title...T.B. Folmann.
Soon we'll call you Sir T.B. Folmann :lol:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 11, 2009)

Unbelievably massive sound in the demos!

~Awesome~


----------



## Niah (Apr 11, 2009)

i luv u guyz


----------



## bryla (Apr 11, 2009)

Which nationality are you, since your name translates into that?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice one Troels. Looking forward to the release of this lib.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 11, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> So my name is something like Shaft of Thors Hammer Brown Fullmoon, which makes absolutely no sense...



This picture explains it better... all that's missing is the moon....


http://www.swanshadow.com/uploaded_imag ... 770996.jpg


----------



## AR (Apr 11, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> 1. The fast paced "perc" sound in the beginning is a Virus Arp (32th notes).
> 
> 
> So, you used a real Virus Ti? Or some software like Sonart?
> ...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Great stuff Troels!

Another winner!


----------



## synthetic (Apr 11, 2009)

Really great. I need to get on these. 

Is the (drunken?) choir ever going to be a library? Or too many reuse issues to release commercially?


----------



## Lex (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Woah..sounds massive and fat!!! cant wait..

now go and use words MASSIVE, BROWN and SHAFT in a sentence

aLex


----------



## Ed (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG THIS SOUNDS LIKE SEX IN MY EARS>>>>>>>


----------



## bryla (Apr 12, 2009)

It's strange that sex in your ears sound like the demos Troels posted


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 12, 2009)

bryla @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> It's strange that sex in your ears sound like the demos Troels posted


That's no wonder,look at him..he's crazy :D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88pZPhUl_AU


----------



## Farkle (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

Troels, once again, completely drool-worthy!

Oh, and congratulations on a great lecture at GDC... I really enjoyed it, and I'm looking forward to throwing horribly-devalued american dollars at your libraries this summer! (Have to wait for my clients to pay up)... 

Mike


----------



## zvenx (Apr 13, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> In addition there will be a follow-up library with dry Dhol drums. All existing Dhol users will be get a unique upgrade offer, but we wanted to get the hall version out, since its been requested quite a bit.



and if you do this for all your future libraries. I will buy each and every one of them WITHOUT complaining 
Will the dry one be available as a seperate product or only as an upgrade?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Ed (Apr 13, 2009)

Are the loops in REX format????!¬!!!!!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 13, 2009)

bryla @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> It's strange that sex in your ears sound like the demos Troels posted



Earsex is very underestimated.

But this is a win win win, did i read right..it comes with both 16 and 24 bit samples?
so how big is this thing anyway?

Im not sure my earcanals can take it... :roll:


----------



## tripit (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser*

GOD hurry up with LASS, TH is taking all our money! 
Great library...once more.


----------



## Ed (Apr 13, 2009)

Folmann @ Mon Apr 13 said:


> 2. The loops are divided into main groups from 80, 90, 100, 110, 120, 130 and 140 BPM. The loops are (sorry Ed) not REX,.



This makes Ed sad.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool... loved it near the end


----------



## sevaels (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

I'll REX it - why not.

I'm an avid collector of breaks so REXing is like morning coffee.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

Tonehammer, meet Stylus RMX... =o :twisted: 8)


----------



## Ed (Apr 14, 2009)

God damn Troels, you rock. Seriously dude. wtf

ps: bsg percussion!!!

EDIT: YEYE for the person who said they would REX it, it will be even more cooler now.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm ready to go to war after listing to the drums alone. Seriously cool.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey man! Really great demo and I am drooling my studio here. No need to clean up the place anymore ... just mop out the ... okayokay enough!



Folmann @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> We destroyed one Dhol during the very first session - now serving as a converted trashcan in Mikes studio.



Now THATS what I call passion too ... in some way!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

No surprise here. Another wonderful release. Congrats Troels.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

So what are the chances of a release today? What else should I spend my Wednesday doing? =o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright release it already! Loving the tone of those so nice work once more.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

wakey wakey Troels :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

>8o 

Bad Troels, BAAAAAAAD Troels... I'm sitting here not getting work done because I'm like a little kid waiting for Christmas.... Today was D-day baby! 

0oD 

I'll try manage... :mrgreen:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

/%¤#"!¤¤&#%"¤!

Ok... You just ruined my weekend. But you love me, and I love you... so it's ok :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> See! It all works out! (thx for understanding)



It helps knowing that this library will kick my ass into space! ~o) 

I'm just looking SO much forward to it that I want to kill something :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

Take your time and make it just like you want it. We'll be here when you're done... :wink: =o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Thanks guys. I am putting together a 3rd demo - more naked this time. I know you like that...



Somehow I have a feeling it will make me more grumpy :x 

Like parading your fanny in front of me without... yeah... you get the picture.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Tonehammer Epic Dhol Ensemble Teaser (Demo II added)*

Epic Fanny Ensemble in the works!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

Folmann @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> No I don't... Please go on Christian...


 :D

Of course what I have in mind is not quite as sexy as a waterharp! 

Btw - what is the English word for 'narrefisse?' :shock: 



> Epic Fanny Ensemble in the works!!



hahaha... Thinking about the teaser text just gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 17, 2009)

=o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

=o indeed


----------



## IvanP (Apr 17, 2009)

Stop it!! you will make me an addict!

Oh, something else...I noticed prices are going up...you sample druglord... :mrgreen: 

...at this rate I'll end up buying samples without money for clothes and you wouldn't want to see that...I guarantee I'll post a photo in underwear!

Ok, now, give me my fix...


----------



## dannthr (Apr 17, 2009)

I noticed this as well.

I realize now it was just an introductory marketing technique, but for some reason I thought your axiom was to release light, usable, and affordable modules priced between 29USD and 49USD.

My error, of course.

Out of curiousity, though, where did Emotional Drones go?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't done the math... but I guess the price follows the sample content? But yeah - I noticed a trend as well. But I felt that way already at release when the toms were split into two libraries each at $49. It did seem a bit misleading when compared to the teaser video, and it struck me a bit like a workaround to keep the prices "artificially" low... BUT - the quality is AWESOME and I regret getting them so late. They could have been put to good use much earlier.

In the end the pricing must be set by TH in a way that makes sense to them. Both in terms of work load and hitting the magic spot where they don't lose too many customers. While I would love lower prices (who wouldn't?) I would rather have the prices be high enough for Troels and Co. to keep doing what they do - TH has litterally spoiled me with their quality, leaving me wanting more from my old libs. However some kind of loyalty discount would be highly appretiated in the future, rather than limiting the discount to people buying many libs in one go. 

Dan thanks... I knew I had seen something about some drones. But could never find out where and figured maybe I was losing my mind.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, and the modules are obviously becoming more and more impressive.

It won't be long before TB is hitting us up for the most complex and extensive library of redwood forest recordings that will have 43,000,000 samples and cost us small organ donations.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it started with Francesca, being priced almost double than the rest. Though it's an awesome library, of course and I hope it will not get too much overused...perhaps that's the reason behind the price. 

Troels is right in the fact that he has forseen a way for sample developpers to stimulate buys (you can clearly see that a lot of producers are releasing dedicated libraries at 49 $, take the last waterphone for instance). But, if we stick to the maths, what would be the total amount spent on a full Tonehammer or "Xhammer" percussion library in 6-10 months from now? You would have the same amount of instruments as, let's say, a Stormdrum, but we might end up spending mucho more than we could have thought in the beggining...

In his defense, I need to say, that it's obviously miles away from what has been released before. 
And, the fact that's it's modular allows to choose exactly what you want, which is obviously splendid...
But, please, don't make prices go up, we're still in recession! 

And, at least for me, the discount programme is not working. The fact that price will go up a week after release is only a mean to justify a rise in prices, there's not a real discount in that after all. I agree with Christian that there should be a calculator based on fidelity (you bought until now 10 instruments=> x % less), etc...

Otherwise it wouldn't be long before a new tonehammer library will be relased but at a "higher" price because it's been sampled better than before, etc...
I was disappointed with Sonicouture's gamelan being priced 20x more than their average ultra cool sounds, that was IMO not needed at all, despite it being probably a nice and expensively produced library. Wasn't surprised when they released a watered down version at the price it should have been from the start...I completely lost interest. 

Would you buy a Toyota at suddenly 20x the usual price because they released a model aimed at young, posh, executives? Well I'm not sure the same segment of buyers will acquire it. I'd probably save a bit more for a real Jaguar. In the end, I might wait a lot of time to buy something...just like I did with Vienna until they decided to go another direction.

BUT...should you release a STRING LIBRARY... 

Just a thought.

But still, gimme my monthly fix!!


----------



## zvenx (Apr 17, 2009)

hi, I had asked earlier and may have missed the response.
If I am only interested in the Dry Dhol Ensemble, will that be available as a seperate purchase or do I have to buy the Wet one then upgrade?
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2009)

Just listened to demo 3, sweet T - sounds like a deep mofo indeed. 
=o =o =o


----------



## zvenx (Apr 17, 2009)

and if you were to take those bamboo sticks and toms into the studio when you are recordsing dhol's.... 
rsp


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

zvenx @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> and if you were to take those bamboo sticks and toms into the studio when you are recordsing dhol's....
> rsp



+1 

However I would like to add - that while I do find them slightly too wet, they work really well and are a great inspiration. I recently did a 3 min perc only track, and I just loaded up and played away... instant cinematic


----------



## Niah (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Folman,

I welcome the addition of a dry version of the dhol.

Don't get me wrong having these instruments with ambience is great and definately the way to go to get a really massive "thunderous" epic sound like it is shown in your demos. (And I do know it was always your initial intention when you started Tonehammer)

However it works for certain scenarios and not so much for others where a more dry intimate sound is much more appropriate.

Having both options just gives alot more versatility to these libs.

I know that this means more work for you guys and that it is probably not always possible to do this so a big thanks for making the dhol available as WET and DRY.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 18, 2009)

[quote:b7cbcae6f8="Niah @ Sat Apr 18, 2009 5:38 am"]Hey Folman,

I welcome the addition of a dry version of the dhol.

Don't get me wrong having these instruments with ambience is great and definately the way to go to get a really massive "thunderous" epic sound like it is shown in your demos. (And I do know it was always your initial intention when you started Tonehammer)

However it works for certain scenarios and not so much for others where a more dry intimate sound is much more appropriate.

Having both options just gives alot more versatility to these libs.

I know that this means more work for you guys and that it is probably not always possible to do this so a big thanks for making the dhol available as WET and DRYòðµ   yïðµ   yððµ   yñðµ   yòð


----------



## Niah (Apr 18, 2009)

no problem Ivan 8) 

Ed: probably because they were sampling others? :D 

I don't think the dhol has reached the popularity status of say...something like taikos. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 18, 2009)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Justus (Apr 18, 2009)

IMO: Yes o-[][]-o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 18, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Small update:
> 
> We ended with a tiny amount of bonus content for the library accounting a few ... 874 loops ...



=o

but is it Monday yet?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 19, 2009)

Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin great! Freakin...


----------



## teomi (Apr 19, 2009)

Dhol is a very difficult instrument to play. And only recently it has been used more.
It's been very popular in the early 80's but since then quite the opposite..probably because of the uber popularity of the Tabla family.

Bare in mind that South Indian music and musical instruments were always considered second best and the prestige was always given to 'Classical' instruments and music which is North Indian.

Eitan


----------



## Niah (Apr 19, 2009)

teomi @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Dhol is a very difficult instrument to play. And only recently it has been used more.
> It's been very popular in the early 80's but since then quite the opposite..probably because of the uber popularity of the Tabla family.
> 
> Bare in mind that South Indian music and musical instruments were always considered second best and the prestige was always given to 'Classical' instruments and music which is North Indian.
> ...



Hey Eitan, this is very interesting thanks for chiming in

and I know this is OT but flying hand is amazing =o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 19, 2009)

I still find it very odd that no one sampled this sine Bourne came out. It' even been suggested by me and others on several occations where people have asked "what would you record"...


----------



## Ed (Apr 20, 2009)

I WANT DHOLS


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 20, 2009)

I just hope it's released today :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 20, 2009)

And if today, I hope it's before I head to bed  /\~O


----------



## teomi (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on FHP 

More about the subject, Indian instruments are hard to make and hard to come by.
Their production is mostly hand made and very inconsistent. When I recorded Indian instruments, changing a head felt like standing in line for bread in the Soviet Union.
And often it was never the same as it was before. Serious retailers are relying on instrument 'master makers' to keep supply. I had to wait 3 months for a replacement head on My Dholak and after it arrived..it was a poor sounding head. It's been a barrel shaped coaster ever since..

Also these instruments were abused in the 80's (Peter Gabriel's Passion) which is known to be a big influence on current film scores (JP is a big Gabriel fan...)

Most Universities are dropping South Indian music from their curriculum so it is also getting hard to find student players. 
In my opinion South Indian music is so much more raw and dynamic..it's a shame.

Eitan


----------



## Ed (Apr 20, 2009)

My heart breaks for the sweet sound of the dhols.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so desperate I keep checking to the left on the front page hoping to see "Folmann" ... just as a sign to know he is around :D

Sad thing is I'm off to bed now and no Dhol for me...


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 21, 2009)

We've just launched the library. In addition to the single-note and crecendo-based content, we decided to include well over 800 loops in this library. We've got a fairly even distribution of 80, 90, 110, 120, 130 and 140 BPM rhythm beds in the library. We'll update you all with the final specs in just a little while.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 21, 2009)

zvenx @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> and if you were to take those bamboo sticks and toms into the studio when you are recordsing dhol's....
> rsp



If you can stand to wait until August or September, dry bamboo and toms can be yours! It's definitely on the list. Please note that the "horn" sounds we captured for the bamboo may not really be possible dry, but the clacks certainly can. I recently found 6" diameter, 12 foot long bamboo poles for sale. Yes!

The Dry Dohl Library will be coming within the next 6 weeks though. 

It's going to be an entirely new library, focusing on more intimate elements. We'll still cover some amount of ensemble-based content, but it's going to be all about the heart and soul of the instrument, rather than the power and fury that we bring in this current Dohl library.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2009)

Downloading now... and at twice the regular speed!


----------



## zvenx (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike, great news for me re: dry sets in August, September.

Is the introductory price only going to be for one day?
rsp


----------



## IvanP (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, this is really good stuff guys...I was very impressed by the Dhols (Dolls?  )

Amazing sound and playability, most epic stuff I've played so far with samples, out of the box is just incredible...

You should focus on these kind of instruments only!!

Btw, I've had another idea for a perc instrument, a Flamenco Cajon (also used on Bourne)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppPh1SG5nDQ&hl=es 

It's not the same as the Peruvian Cajon, which is also nice (but doesnt have the guitar string inside):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJYYROBxkXA&hl=es 

I'ts a very, very sensitive instrument, it's playable with fingers, nuckls, palm and it's completely alive...only you guys can pull it out properly IMO so...

Another Bourne is a Darbuka, but I'm sure you got that already on your list


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2009)

Indeed very, very good... A bit of constructive criticism based on nothing but my uninformed assumptions. But it seems to be that you are losing some definition and detail by making it so wet. I understand that making it wet gives EPIC, but I think you might consider if it may be too much - even for a wet library 

The room control does work nicely, althought it does not alter the actual detail and clarity of the instrument. But - as I said - I have very little recording experience so there may not be any truth to my assumption. 

Now... the release itself is fantastic. So many different type of sounds, and very playable at that. It is almost as if you get more than just the Dhol. 

Great stuff... I do however look forward to the dry version as well, and look forward to whatever discount you had in mind for owners of the wet Dhol. 

So it's really great.... but the wetness is a tad too much.

As for new instruments. I would love some picthed Rototoms similar to what Goldsmith uses in The River Wild (and others).


----------



## Niah (Apr 21, 2009)

Monkey @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> zvenx @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be an entirely new library, focusing on more intimate elements. We'll still cover some amount of ensemble-based content, but it's going to be all about the heart and soul of the instrument, rather than the power and fury that we bring in this current Dohl library.



On the money Mike.

I was hearing the interview about the Dhol release and I think you guys said it all about creating dry versions of these libraries. 

This is a totally new and unique approach in the sample world and one that I have been waiting to happen, so I am really excited about this.

The WET and DRY versions should be completely different explorations of these instruments.

o-[][]-o


----------



## IvanP (Apr 21, 2009)

Niah @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> Im glad Ivan suggested the Cajon, it's a really great idea.
> 
> Also notice how different the sound and expression of this instrument is when played in different rooms.
> 
> ...



Thks, Niah, 

it is indeed, as I said, a very sensitive instrument, and very difficult to get it right, but after seeing how Tonehammer is improving in their sampling projects, I'm sure they'll pull it out...

Since I live in Spain and it's home of the Flamenco Cajon, I could try and help Troels find an advisor on how to understand the instrument, though I'm sure they'll get it right by themselves


----------



## schatzus (Apr 21, 2009)

> I beleive it's the same - same hall. So if Epic Toms work for you the Dhol will work for you.


Thanks for the user feedback Christian.


> This is BIG, BRUTAL, BADASS percussion and you need to record it this way - to get it this big.


Excellent! Downloading now...

Thanks Troels!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2009)

ROTO TOMS!

Troels... would you say that I'm wrong in thinking that there could be a sweet spot where you get BIG and BADASS, yet still more detailed? Or would you say that you actually have found that sweet spot. As I said... These are just my amateurish thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Justus (Apr 21, 2009)

Great work, gentlemen!
I really like your philosophy of doing libraries and the deepness and quality of the sounds.
Tonehammer is definately on top of my "to-buy"-list.

What about an "Epic Drums" bundle containing Epic Dhol + Epic Toms Low + Epic Toms High? (Or do you have another epic drum lib up your sleeve?)


Best,
Justus


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 21, 2009)

Folmann @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> Hey Christian,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> ...



Actually, we did bend the hell out of the mounting bolt for one of them, but it still works and sounds fine! And yeah, it's on the list of the dry version of all of the tom components. Look for it this fall. 

Also, in case it didn't get corrected yet, the lower introductory price is actually going to last for a week from launch, so 7 days from today.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought and used them instantly. Very pleased.


----------



## Justus (Apr 22, 2009)

Folmann @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Thanks Justus.
> 
> The website allows you to create your own bundles, but we actually do have the bundle you are requesting containing Epic Dhol, Epic Toms Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 - and Bamboo Sticks.
> 
> ...



Haven't noticed that.
Thanks!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 22, 2009)

You may also wan't to consider Bamboo... Some nice clack, clack sounds as well as some interesting FX.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 22, 2009)

Even though you will sample already existing instruments out there,you're making a "new" more useful and expressive sample library. If you do it as delicatly as you guys do it. I'm going somewhere here.. :D 

Put CONCERT HARP on your list as a potencial future project. And somehow make it so you can play your own custom glissando's. You nail certain instruments and this is one YOU have to nail. You nail things literally though  Doesn't instruments have lives?  And why buy when you can borrow? You don't HAVE to kill each and every instrument you come by hehe. And a decent harp isn't just pocket money


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 22, 2009)

HEY, yeah id love a Tonehammer Harp, so please go ahead...kill kill kill.


----------



## Justus (Apr 22, 2009)

A few suggestions:

- Ethnic flute licks
- Plucked Piano strings (with a lot of of RR) + FX
- Jew's Harp
- Water Drum


Yeah, concert harp would be nice.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 22, 2009)

Theremin!!!!
Someone...please, a Theremin in a big hall....:D
Me wants.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 22, 2009)

Well..Strings offcourse, Choirs and mean gritty brass.

And a theremin. :D

...if its too easy, you could sample it with 666 repetitions?


----------



## _taylor (Apr 22, 2009)

All auxiliary percussion, easy on the wetness! :0

Maracas , Castanets , Gourd Shekere , Beaded Shekere , Ganzas, Shakerines , Eggz Shaker , African Rattles , Caxixis, , African Double Shakers ,Ka-Me-So Shaker , Seed Shell Shaker , Toca African Shakers , Kokiriko Rattles, Tambourine .. etc..

Hi Hats! 
Hi Hats! 
Hi Hats! 


How bout some epic kettledrums?


----------



## cc64 (Apr 22, 2009)

jtenney @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> 1) A really good (virtuoso) whistler
> 
> John



+ 1 for the whistler

CC


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 22, 2009)

trombone/trombone section.

But it has to be very good, not just an fx section. SAM Brass is 5 years old (despite the update), VSL doesn't cut it. Sonivox & EW are very spotty and 
all their modwheel stuff is phasey & fakey. 

We need a 'LASS' of 'bones.

We'd expect to pay more for this type of comprehensive library. 

Can you do serious sampling other than individual hits? 


So guys, gotta 'bone in ya?


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 22, 2009)

Like a broken record I'd suggest.... electric cello. >ò


----------



## Niah (Apr 22, 2009)

- Surf guitar

- Bowed Electric Guitar

- Glass Harmonica? probably on the list already

- Monochord

- Dutar


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Apr 22, 2009)

Apparently Jeff Beal got some really cool textures out of a bowed banjo, that might be cool.

On a side note, I just picked up the Bundle 0, and it's really amazing. I can't wait to use these sounds.

Jeff


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 22, 2009)

Folmann @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Oh yeah ... good one man ... You have Martins cellphone number?
> 
> : ))))



Nah, after all the restraining orders and stuff I get the feeling he changed the number.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 22, 2009)

Perhaps a "boring" idea... But a classic drum set using your 10x10 philiosophy could be great. Throwing that into one patch with all that varriation, would pretty much make it the go to drum set for anyone doing rock or pop music. 

A "Planet of the Apes" wierdness release might also be pretty cool. 

"Beat Meat" could also be an interesting and bloody release. You guys hitting a hanging peice of meat with all kinds of stuff. Would work for sound FX as well.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 23, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Perhaps a "boring" idea... But a classic drum set using your 10x10 philiosophy could be great. Throwing that into one patch with all that varriation, would pretty much make it the go to drum set for anyone doing rock or pop music.
> 
> A "Planet of the Apes" wierdness release might also be pretty cool.
> 
> "Beat Meat" could also be an interesting and bloody release. You guys hitting a hanging peice of meat with all kinds of stuff. Would work for sound FX as well.



Believe it or not, we're well under way on all of the above, well.. except the Planet of the Apes part... could you explain what that one means


----------



## IvanP (Apr 23, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> "Beat Meat" could also be an interesting and bloody release. You guys hitting a hanging peice of meat with all kinds of stuff. Would work for sound FX as well.



You're scoring the Sequel to Rocky?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 23, 2009)

Folmann @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> Like it... like it... I am noting it all down... All the suggestions are great... Keep it up gents...



Bass Harmonica hasn't been done yet:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxVCHuHS9c

but you'd need to use Tommy Morgan 

Ian


----------



## bluejay (Apr 23, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> trombone/trombone section.
> 
> But it has to be very good, not just an fx section. SAM Brass is 5 years old (despite the update), VSL doesn't cut it. Sonivox & EW are very spotty and
> all their modwheel stuff is phasey & fakey.
> ...



Absolutely 100% agree here. As much as I love the existing libraries there is definitely room for more deep sampling here.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 23, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> "Beat Meat" could also be an interesting and bloody release. You guys hitting a hanging peice of meat with all kinds of stuff. Would work for sound FX as well.



It might get interesting when it comes to the "breaking bones" section.
... and suddenly the request for wanted trainees raised very quickly at Tonehammers HQ


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome release. Love the Epic Dhols. Rock on, Troels !! (now, that is a rhyme, ha!)




> Keep going... keep going... all the suggestions are on our to-do list now... But thats only a few weeks of work... What do you guys REALLY want?



Expanding the EPIC collection: 
*badass EPIC choirs!* (no pseudo-legato but hell-like staccato/fx patches w/ syllables and vowels, still useful in faster and repetitive passages. Think of VOTA/SC but pushing the limits much more). =o 
*EPIC Taikos and Low Bass Drum Family, Inc. * (big load of round robins, massive rolls, sticks, hands, mallets, and ensemble hits and please destroy at least ONE drum per session)

Just my 2 cents. 8) And maybe someone might have additional ideas for psychoacoustic/organic sounds.


Again - you rock !

-Boris


----------



## Justus (Apr 23, 2009)

+1 for Epic Choir
a bonus Urukhai choir would be great :evil:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 23, 2009)

Btw... I would like to change the name to "Meat Beat" and not "Beat Meat"... It's a better name :D

Regarding Planet of the Abes. Here is an excerpt from a review:



> Composer Jerry Goldsmith scored the film for an extremely unusual orchestral ensemble including tuned mixing bowls, a bass slide-whistle, and the cuika, a Brazilian instrument that sounds amazingly like the vocalizing of an excited ape. Unusual playing techniques such as horn players who were asked to blow air through their instruments with their mouthpieces put on backwards, and electronic post-processing of the orchestral recording further add to the eerie, nightmarish quality of the music.



In general the score has some really bizzare stuff.


----------



## Niah (Apr 23, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> Btw... I would like to change the name to "Meat Beat" and not "Beat Meat"... It's a better name :D
> 
> Regarding Planet of the Abes. Here is an excerpt from a review:
> 
> ...



Planet of the Apes also uses alot of *angklung* the only samples I know of this instrument are very old and limited.

Jerry Goldsmith also had some interesting sounds used on *Alien (1979)* 

the VI user *mducharme* is a die hard Jerry Goldsmith fan and will probably know everything he used, if you decide to pursue this he could probably help you on that

Another suggestion: I can't remember the name of the instrument but you can hear it in the first seconds here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5hyJYVzkhM

it's an aboriginal instrument like the didjiridoo


----------



## Niah (Apr 23, 2009)

I see alot of people suggestion Epic choir and that's certainly something that would go well with the epic perc.

Nevertheless there's something that I could never find outthere in the choir category which is smaller ensembles.

I would love an exploration of somethin' more intimate or chamber like, expressive, and not just with the typical arts or vowels but also with unique textures, sounds and noises that certain choirs are trained to produce.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 23, 2009)

A solo boy soprano vocal lib would be pretty nice.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, I should have been more specific. I don't want to leave anything to interpretation. 

ORCHESTRAL trombones - not middle-of-the-road pop stuff like Sample Modeling is giving us already. Something we can really use for Epic and evocative cinematic music.

Dramatically evolving tone (time adjustable) and sharp staccato attacks that really 'speak' in ensemble with other brass instruments.


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool, Choco. A (solo) boy choir would be sweet as well. Choirs are definately very hard and expensive to record and sample the right way.

Problem with phrases is, they are cool but everywhere and IMHO worn out after a couple of time. 
Personally, I do appreciate anything which is acting and working as a Toolbox. Similar to 'Francesca', which got phrases but it is approaching in a more organic way. Love it.


----------



## Justus (Apr 24, 2009)

I would fancy a nice 10x RR snare drum and a collection of cymbals/piatti to add to the Epic drums.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 24, 2009)

Justus @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> a collection of cymbals/piatti to add to the Epic drums.



+1


----------



## FireGS (Apr 24, 2009)

Justus @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> a bonus Urukhai choir would be great :evil:



+1


----------



## Pietro (Apr 24, 2009)

Justus @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> I would fancy a nice 10x RR snare drum and a collection of cymbals/piatti to add to the Epic drums.



Oh yeah, never to many cymbals samples. And a snare drum ensemble please.

- Piotr


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 25, 2009)

Cigar Box Guitar & Can Bass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJLcwIEWD9o


I also dare you to record a crocodile close and dry! Remember...chromatic sampling and lots of repetitions  
:lol:


----------



## jtenney (Apr 25, 2009)

Wowww, cigar box guitar!!!

Man, that takes me back. Like almost 60 years. A cigar box "guitar" (my family called it a "banjo") was my very first instrument. My folks have a photo of me playing it, concentrating VERY hard, at about age 4. The next year I "graduated" to the violin and have stuck with that (with a few side trips) to the present. But you always remember your first (instrument and lover), right??

later,
John


----------



## synthetic (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed @ Sat Apr 25 said:


> I want those jangly little cymbals you hear in BattleStar Galactica. :D
> 
> Apparently its a big rack of small cymbals scraped and hit.
> 
> LOVE IT, nothing else sounds like it anywhere



Crap, Bear McCreary actually replied to my email and told me what they were called but now I can't find it. Some loud Chinese cymbals. I think I posted the answer on this board if you want to search for them. It was a reply to the post where you uploaded "bsg_cymballytthings.mp3." I still have that file, but not the answer to the question! 

Some great ideas in this thread. I love the creepy children's choir.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 25, 2009)

7-8 better stay up late....


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd be happy if the choir sounded like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYx0SjikB9o


----------



## Niah (Apr 26, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> I'd be happy if the choir sounded like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYx0SjikB9o



Glad you posted this because I think that's a glass harmonica in the beginning. :mrgreen: 

oh and...

..8, 10... never sleep again :twisted:


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2009)

Now I regret posting it. No glass harmonica! Focus on electric cello!!!


----------



## Niah (Apr 26, 2009)

I just remembered one more thing (sorry for the flood  )

I have always wanted really looooooooonnng sollo cello notes (violin would be cool too).
Something almost drone like but not static or flatline, something with some "vibe" and love, something that resonates. Something like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IElU2cbCrvo&fmt=18

Alternate takes of the same note would be cool as well as your usual attention to the soft dynamics of the instrument.

IMO it's really useful for whatever music you are producing. It adds a certain organic lively colour and creates a tapestry that fills the holes of your midi sequences.


----------



## Niah (Apr 27, 2009)

how about a really nice hurdy gurdy? :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DX08nQows0&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLlIbMA6 ... age&fmt=18

with all the noises and all 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 27, 2009)

In addition to the electric cello can you guys record a cimbalom and make it sound like in this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0vaFExC ... 62&index=1

Shows up at 48 seconds reappears shortly after a bunch of times.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 28, 2009)

Another fan of hurdy-gurdy sample over here.

Also a musette or accordian perhaps.


----------



## Niah (Apr 28, 2009)

bellisphere anyone? 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHZZPC7o ... age&fmt=18


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 1, 2009)

I've been thinking a lot about the basic drum set. I'm pretty hot for it... I really think your method of sampling would make it to the be all/end all drum set. Especially if it could be playable in one patch spread over whatever number of keys you would need. 

Make it so! 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 1, 2009)

Niah,

Burial... me like very much. =o 

Now off to buy the Dhols!


----------



## Ed (May 1, 2009)

How about a *EPIC Ensemble*? So takios, dhols, toms, frame drums and other stuff all played at the same time.

I'd also like to see a *Junk Yard Crap Ensemble*, various bits of crap recorded together. :D.


----------



## Niah (May 1, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri May 01 said:


> Niah,
> 
> Burial... me like very much. =o
> 
> Now off to buy the Dhols!



Burial is so awesome, I'm totally hooked, really looking forward to his next release


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 1, 2009)

Oh, very BIG sounding, fun-to-jam-with on its own: great library TH! It's my go-to for the next while. 8)


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 5, 2009)

You could sample a ....Tone Hammer.?

http://www.gulesider.no/tk/search.c?q=tone+hammer

There are 67 Tone Hammer`s in Norway, im sure one of them should be able to make some kinda noize thats worthy of recording?


----------



## Ranietz (May 5, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue 05 May said:


> You could sample a ....Tone Hammer.?
> 
> http://www.gulesider.no/tk/search.c?q=tone+hammer
> 
> There are 67 Tone Hammer`s in Norway, im sure one of them should be able to make some kinda noize thats worthy of recording?



:evil: 

I imagine you have to record them both wet and dry. And not to mention using mallets, hands and fingers to... eh... slap them?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 5, 2009)

HAHA..yeah , Tone Hammer Ensemble, hard mallets with wetness controll.
Thats is indeed Epic.


----------



## Justus (May 5, 2009)

You could sample all kinds of things falling to the ground (e.g. vases, pots, bells, stones, pianos >8o ) and call the library "Gravity".


----------



## Thonex (May 5, 2009)

Justus @ Tue May 05 said:


> You could sample all kinds of things falling to the ground (e.g. vases, pots, bells, stones, pianos >8o ) and call the library "Gravity".



I did something similar called Zero Gravity where I recorded all sorts of exotic instruments in outer space:

Here is an example of a balaphone.

Here is an example of a Vibraslap.

Here is an example of a broken plunger.

:mrgreen:

The only problem is John Cage tries to sue me every time I air these instruments.


----------



## Justus (May 5, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue May 05 said:


> Justus @ Tue May 05 said:
> 
> 
> > You could sample all kinds of things falling to the ground (e.g. vases, pots, bells, stones, pianos >8o ) and call the library "Gravity".
> ...




8) 

i just can recommend to use good studio monitors if you listen to these files!


----------



## Ed (May 12, 2009)

I dont know if its been suggested before but how bout you guys record a harp?


----------



## Peaslee (May 12, 2009)

Ed @ Tue May 12 said:


> I dont know if its been suggested before but how bout you guys record a harp?



We're actually planning on a few different smaller harp variants, although a full sized pedal harp would truly be a beast to capture. Our booth is big enough for a pretty mammoth harp, but it would be a long, long session.


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 12, 2009)

> it would be a long, long session.



Hey, then you could charge us more. Make it worth your while. 

We assume it would be not only good but adventuresome and ground-breaking. I like the harps I have now but if Tonehammer put their mind to it they could well out do any of the ones I have.


----------



## Peaslee (May 12, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Tue May 12 said:


> > it would be a long, long session.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would certainly be a satisfying feeling to play it once the process was done, just to it all work as a living breathing instrument. Of course, we'd certainly have to be more gentle with it than we usually are with our instruments. I was walking by a harp shop in Walnut Creek the other day and noticed more than a few zeros on a lot of the price tags I saw...


----------



## IvanP (May 12, 2009)

If you aren't renting it but rather buying it...it's because you're planning to boil it for sampling? :mrgreen:


----------



## Peaslee (May 13, 2009)

IvanP @ Tue May 12 said:


> If you aren't renting it but rather buying it...it's because you're planning to boil it for sampling? :mrgreen:



But we must! It is the only way to distill the pure essence. We're just going to need to go shopping for a bigger stove.


----------



## IvanP (May 13, 2009)

Monkey @ Wed May 13 said:


> IvanP @ Tue May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't renting it but rather buying it...it's because you're planning to boil it for sampling? :mrgreen:
> ...



You'll probably need another basement too, at this point


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2009)

Monkey @ Tue May 12 said:


> We're actually planning on a few different smaller harp variants, although a full sized pedal harp would truly be a beast to capture. Our booth is big enough for a pretty mammoth harp, but it would be a long, long session.



Maybe yer jus' nothin' but a http://www.zuguide.com/image/Thomas-F-Wilson-Back-to-the-Future-Part-II.3.jpg (yellar beleh)?


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2009)

How about an Udu?


----------

